# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  "spadające" płytki krwi PLT

## galinka4

Witam. Od kwietnia co miesiąc robię badania na poziom płytek we krwi. Co miesiąc poziom ten spada (19.04. - 120 tys.; 19.05. - 96 tys.; 18.07. -81 tys.). Zakres referencyjny w przypadku PLT wynosi 150 - 400 tys. Lekarz rodzinny nie wie co z tym robic. Przy ostatnich wynikach powiedział abym zrobiła sobie przerwe wakacyjną i przyszła za 2 miesiące. Nie chce bezczynnie tyle czekac, zwłaszcza, że niedługo chcę starac się o dziecko. Powiedziawszy o staraniach się o dziecko, lekarz kazał na razie wstrzymac się z zachodzeniem w ciążę. Byłam u hematologa, ten kazał zrobic USG jamy brzusznej i gdyby coś wyszło "nie tak"  udac sie ponownie do niego. USG jamy brzusznej nic złego nie wykazało. Pomóżcie co mam z tym problemem zrobic, moze do kogo udac się, jakie badania zrobic? z góry dziekuje za wszystkie odpowiedzi.

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam. Przy obniżonym poziomie płytek zachodzenie w ciążę nie jest wskazane, ma to związek z tym, że ciąża może pogorszyć ten stan, a ryzyko krwawienia w związku z choćby porodem jest wtedy bardzo znaczne. Czy oprócz niskiego poziomu płytek występują jakiekolwiek inne odchylenia w badaniu krwi? Czy dokuczają Ci jakieś objawy? Czy przyjmowałaś jakiekolwiek leki w ostatnim czasie lub przyjmujesz obecnie lub jesteś narażona na chemikalia lub promieniowanie?

----------


## galinka4

Witaj Krzysztofie, robiac badanie morfologi zrobiłam badanie na zelazo. wzieło sie to stad, iz słabo czułam się, byłam senna i krecilo mi sie w głowie. wyniki zelaza to: kwiecien - 46, 3 (lekarz rodzinny przypisał mi zelazo w płynie), w maju wyniki podwyzszyły się do 69, natomiast w lipcu spadły do 59 (choc sa jeszcze w normie). jesli natomiast chodzi o pozostałe parametry morfologii, to wszystkie w normie oprocz  podwyzszonych PDW 19,2; MPV 13,8 i P-LCR 52,7. robiłam dodatkowo usg jamy brzusznej - wszystko w pozadku.  dodam, że dwa tygodnie przed ostatnim pobraniem krwi zazywałam luteine, gdyż zatrzymał mi się okres.

----------


## Krzysztof

W takiej sytuacji najlepiej byłoby powtórzyć badania za pewien czas, aby zobaczyć czy niski poziom płytek się utrzymuje lub rozważyć wystawienie skierowania do hematologa, by poszukiwać przyczyny małopłytkowości. Zazwyczaj, przy prawidłowych innych parametrach morfologii może to wiązać się z nadmiernym niszczeniem lub niedostatecznym wytwarzaniem płytek, czego przyczynę często trudno uchwycić. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## agnies

Witam 
Mój lekarz rodzinny zaproponował wykonanie badania na wirus Helikobakter Pyroli z kału(najbardziej wiarygodny wynik),który  jest odpowiedzialny za  małopłytkowość.

----------

